

MEGA require source code of Applications using their API - JosephRedfern

Section 1.1 of the Mega API Blurb states that:<p><pre><code>  The cryptographic integrity of MEGA's user data is important
  to us. We can therefore not allow you to distribute or make 
  available your client application without going through us.
  We will perform a code audit of your product and promote/distribute
  it on our site. You will also receive a share of the revenue that
  your application generates.
</code></pre>
What do you think the reaction of your average developer would be to using the MEGA API, knowing that they'd require access to all of your applications source code?<p>Do you think it's feasible for EVERY application to be examined by the MEGA Staff?
======
rpackard
This may actually be yet another way they are protecting users privacy.

For anyone that hasn't read the news: mega is securing users uploaded files
from Mega itself by forcing users to encrypt the uploads. This encryption
prevents mega from policing the content that their users upload and thus they
can't be held accountable.

If they are really on the users side, Then this might be a way for mega to
police copyrighters and DMCA people from creating scripts and application that
publicly crawl mega.com looking for infringers.

------
dotborg
just like Google requires a lot of informations(including source code) when
applying for AdWords API

